# Burnout Paradise und Mirrors Edge für 20 Euro downloaden



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. April 2009)

*Burnout Paradise und Mirrors Edge für 20 Euro downloaden*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Burnout Paradise und Mirrors Edge für 20 Euro downloaden gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Burnout Paradise und Mirrors Edge für 20 Euro downloaden


----------



## pcblizzard (24. April 2009)

*Burnout Paradise und Mirrors Edge für 20 Euro downloaden*

G2PLAY! Counter-Strike, Call of Duty, World of Warcraft

Gibts hier nochmal billiger. 

Gegebenfalls unten links die englische Flagge anklicken, sollte die Sprache auf Polnisch sein


----------



## donmarten (24. April 2009)

*AW: Burnout Paradise und Mirrors Edge für 20 Euro downloaden*

Mirrors Edge für 14,97?
Ich sehs nur für 19.95


----------



## kuer (24. April 2009)

*AW: Burnout Paradise und Mirrors Edge für 20 Euro downloaden*

Ich habe Mirrors Edge für 15,-€ gekauft aber als DVD . Ich halte nichts von Dowenloads . Ich habe lieber was in der Hand .


----------



## BxBender (24. April 2009)

*AW: Burnout Paradise und Mirrors Edge für 20 Euro downloaden*



pcblizzard schrieb:


> G2PLAY! Counter-Strike, Call of Duty, World of Warcraft
> 
> Gibts hier nochmal billiger.
> 
> Gegebenfalls unten links die englische Flagge anklicken, sollte die Sprache auf Polnisch sein


 
Ist der Shop wirklich zu empfehlen?
Also man kauft da den Key für Steam udn kann sich das Game dann runterladen udn dann auf einem Rohling Brennen?
Also dann einfach das komplette Verzeichnis aus dem Steam Ordner mit Nero oder so einfach 1:1 brennen, oder wie muss das gemacht werden?
Mich würde das Red Alert AddOn interessieren, weil für knapp 10 Ocken ist das sicherlich ne gute Investition udn ich könnte das dann einfach mit in die Hülle von dem Hauptprogramm stecken.


----------



## koesti (24. April 2009)

*AW: Burnout Paradise und Mirrors Edge für 20 Euro downloaden*

kein wunder, wer kauft schon so ein jump&run spiel für n´ fuffi


----------



## Belokzoc (24. April 2009)

*AW: Burnout Paradise und Mirrors Edge für 20 Euro downloaden*

Soweit ich weiß, kann man mit STEAM selber eine Sicherungskopie erstellen von seinem Spiel. Man kann sogar aussuchen ob gesplittet auf mehrere CD's. Ging damals bei Counterstrike Source so.

( Das ist hier jetzt keine Empfehlung von mir   )

Bei "g2play" erhält man einen Key ohne territoriale Begrenzung ( steht bei denne so ) . Dann geht man ins STEAM Game und dann auf "Spiel aktivieren" glaube ich. Dann Key eingeben und dann das Spiel von Steam herunterladen.

Das gleiche geht beim EA Download Manager so. Ist ne günstige Alternative. Ist so ein Zwischending zwischen Legal und Illegal. ( meine Meinung ). 
Manche brauche nauch eben einen zweiten Key, vielleicht für Lans etc.!

Das gute ist, dass man bei STEAM und EA die Speile downloaden kann mit gültigem Key. Ist ne super Sache an sich. Bei anderen Games, die eben nicht diesen DRM Kopierschutz haben, muss man sich das Spiel anders besorgen und da wirds illegal.

Wie ich gehört habe kommen die Spiele eben aus Ländern wo sie nicht so teuer sind. Die Serials werden dann einfach per Mail verschickt nach Zahlungseingang. 
Ich selber habe das mit dem Fusball Manager 09 gemacht. Bei Onlinekeystore bestellt, mit Paypal gezahlt und 5 Min später hatte ich den funktionierenden Key.

Weitere Seiten sind wie eben auch

OnlineKeyStore*-*The*Only*Place*To*Be*For...

G2PLAY! Counter-Strike, Call of Duty, World of Warcraft



Habe von folgenden Probleme gehört :


- Man weiß nicht ob der erhaltene Key UNCUT oder CUT ist
- bei manchen trat das Problem auf ( onlinekeystore ), dass die Keys von STeam nicht anerkannt wurden, da sie aus einer anderen Zone ( in dem Fall war das Spiel und der Key aus Thailand ) kamen ( als nicht EU ). Und man musste STEAM umstellen auf andere Sprache damit die Keys funktionieren
- bei manchen wo der Key nicht funktionierte (bei STEAM ) wollten die Betreiber die Zugangsdaten des Steamaccounts haben und den Key selber freischalten. Bisher keine Probleme mit Datenmissbrauch aufgetreten. Allerdings empfehle ich jedem das Passwort danach zu ändern.


----------



## pcfreak26 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Burnout Paradise und Mirrors Edge für 20 Euro downloaden*

Ich habe mir Burnout Paradise Ultimate Box vor kurzem bei Saturn erstanden, hat mich auch nur 20€ gekostet. Hatte schon die Demo drauf und die Freischaltung klappte ohne Probleme.

Das Spiel macht ne Menge Laune und läuft auf meinem Pc (Phenom X4 9550, 4GB Ram DD2-800,  Radeon Hd4830) bei 1920*1200+höchste Detailstufe, kein AA flüssig.


----------



## heisenberger (24. April 2009)

*AW: Burnout Paradise und Mirrors Edge für 20 Euro downloaden*

gibts beides bei amazon für 19,95€. und nu?


----------



## FortunaGamer (24. April 2009)

*AW: Burnout Paradise und Mirrors Edge für 20 Euro downloaden*

Super Preise für die Spiele. Schade das ich beide schon habe sonst hätte ich warscheinlich zugeschlagen und mir eins von denn beiden gehollt.


----------



## DarkTaur (24. April 2009)

*AW: Burnout Paradise und Mirrors Edge für 20 Euro downloaden*

Kauft es lieber bei Amazon (gleicher Preis).  Wenn es durchgespielt ist kann man es wenigstens wieder verkaufen (Revoke-Tool von EA nicht vergessen  ). Habe mir vor zwei Wochen dort schon Burnout für den Preis geholt, bei Mirrors Edge bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich das "Gewackel"  vertrage. Ist finde es ein Witz das die Games zum gleichen Preis wie im Einzelhandel  verkauft werden. Und sowieso, wenn Onlinekauf dann nur via Steam und dann auch nur Games die im Angebot (z.B. Weekenddeals) bzw. günstiger als im Laden sind. Habe schon ein Game bei Gamesload gekauft und es ist nur nervig dass man nach jeder OS-Neuinst. um einen Key betteln muss und dann noch warten muss bis man einen bekommt. Bei Gamerunlimited habe ich bisher noch nichts gekauft, wird dort aber wohl ähnl. laufen. Da ist Steam perfekt... Neuinst., Steam neu inst., zocken!
Aber anscheinend kaufen bei Gamesload/Gamerunlimited doch sehr viele User die "überteuerten" Games sonst hätten die ihr Geschäftsmodell schon lange geändert und würden die Games unter dem Einzelhandels/Amazon-Preis anbieten.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. April 2009)

*AW: Burnout Paradise und Mirrors Edge für 20 Euro downloaden*



heisenberger schrieb:


> gibts beides bei amazon für 19,95€. und nu?



denn kauf dir die beiden Spiele zusammen bei amazon (sparste Versandkosten)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Burnout Paradise und Mirrors Edge für 20 Euro downloaden*



pcfreak26 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Burnout Paradise Ultimate Box vor kurzem bei Saturn erstanden, hat mich auch nur 20€ gekostet. Hatte schon die Demo drauf und die Freischaltung klappte ohne Probleme.
> 
> Das Spiel macht ne Menge Laune und läuft auf meinem Pc (Phenom X4 9550, 4GB Ram DD2-800,  Radeon Hd4830) bei 1920*1200+höchste Detailstufe, kein AA flüssig.



Cool und was für ein Board???


----------



## DarkTaur (24. April 2009)

*AW: Burnout Paradise und Mirrors Edge für 20 Euro downloaden*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> denn kauf dir die beiden Spiele zusammen von amazon (sparste Versandkosten)



nicht nötig... Amazon ist hier sehr kulant, d.h. es gibt auch keine Versandkosten wenn der Preis knapp unter 20 EUR liegt (z.B. bei mir mit Burnout Paradise)


----------



## PCGHGS (24. April 2009)

*AW: Burnout Paradise und Mirrors Edge für 20 Euro downloaden*



DarkTaur schrieb:


> nicht nötig... Amazon ist hier sehr kulant, d.h. es gibt auch keine Versandkosten wenn der Preis knapp unter 20 EUR liegt (z.B. bei mir mit Burnout Paradise)



...aaha, das wusste ich noch nicht. 

Danke für die Info


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. April 2009)

*AW: Burnout Paradise und Mirrors Edge für 20 Euro downloaden*

Kurze Frage an die die schon Burnout auf PC zocken, oder die die Konsolen Versionen kennen.
Gibt es eine Navigation (Pfeile) zu den Rennen? Da die Stadt ja nicht gerade klein ist währe es für mich sehr wichtig Navigiert zu werden.


----------



## DarkTaur (24. April 2009)

*AW: Burnout Paradise und Mirrors Edge für 20 Euro downloaden*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die die schon Burnout auf PC zocken, oder die die Konsolen Versionen kennen.
> Gibt es eine Navigation (Pfeile) zu den Rennen? Da die Stadt ja nicht gerade klein ist währe es für mich sehr wichtig Navigiert zu werden.



Jein... Es gibt nur einen Pfeil im Kompass und dann noch der Blinker der anzeigt wenn man abbiegen soll. Den Blinker übersehe ich aber immer wieder mal und oft passt es nicht (oder ich versteh es einfach nicht ). Bin bei Rennen also des öfteren schon falsch gefahren und habe dann natürlich verloren...


----------

